# Muhle Diver Watch



## Inkahalo (May 9, 2014)

The itch to buy a new watch is back again and need help.

I’ve been doing the necessary research (Searching the forums for information, pictured and such) about my next purchase but I can’t find the decisive piece of info to decide
My next purchase will be one of the following watches (I will be scouting the for-sale forum and/or watch-recon until a good used one shows up)

•	Muhle SAR – Diver watch without “diver” bezel (I'm leaning to buy the SAR but seems it wears on the small side)
•	Muhle Nautic Timer – Similar to SAR but with diver bezel
•	Another option - Sinn U1

How do they compare? how do they wear (my wrist is 6.75”, so no Rasmus!!)?Any pictures of the Muhle vs Seiko SKX007? ... Any experience you could share?Any recommendation???

Initially, I wanted to buy an OMEGA SMP but I see them everywhere and I want something more exclusive and German made (Own a Damasko and it is a fine piece of machinery!!) ….

Thanks,
Ed


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

I'd go with the SAR, Mühle's most iconic time piece. Bold, reduced, clear, uncluttered design.


----------



## Inkahalo (May 9, 2014)

stuffler said:


> I'd go with the SAR, Mühle's most iconic time piece. Bold, reduced, clear, uncluttered design.


Thank you for the advice ... Just wanted to know how does it wears ... small, close to real size? any comparison with SKX007?


----------



## pdsf (Oct 8, 2014)

Inkahalo said:


> Thank you for the advice ... Just wanted to know how does it wears ... small, close to real size? any comparison with SKX007?


Same questions here. I read on W&W that it wears slightly smaller. L2L is 49mm apparently. The lug design is interesting. I am hoping it'd fit my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## PS23 (May 10, 2015)

Trying to figure out how to upload picture here. Here you go. The 007 seems to be taller. Hope you can tell from pics.


----------



## tartine.74 (Feb 20, 2012)

Another option is the Sinn 104 ST SA

Very well made, not that expensive


----------



## Inkahalo (May 9, 2014)

PS23 said:


> Trying to figure out how to upload picture here. Here you go. The 007 seems to be taller. Hope you can tell from pics.
> 
> View attachment 12387651


Awesome picture!! That's what I needed. SAR looks a lot smaller due to the missing bezel, but dial looks incredible!!
I think I will be chasing a *Muhle Nautic Timer* ...


----------



## Inkahalo (May 9, 2014)

tartine.74 said:


> Another option is the Sinn 104 ST SA
> 
> Very well made, not that expensive
> 
> ...


Beautiful, I will explore the possibility ...


----------



## MarcoLR (Sep 12, 2016)

tartine.74 said:


> Another option is the Sinn 104 ST SA
> 
> Very well made, not that expensive
> 
> ...


Really a great watch with a good price!

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## gatorguy959 (Feb 9, 2015)

Fortis is also worth checking out.


----------



## agravelle (Jun 23, 2016)

Big fan of the SAR myself. Can't go wrong with one of their best-known models.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

